# Basement Curing - nix that, how much air space needed around bars for curing?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I think we've discussed this before but I can't seem to find anything. The curing racks in my LR are EMPTY and I'm loving not having to smell the soap in there all the time. Now I really need to get cracking and fill those shelves but I want them somewhere else. The only place I have any room is in the basement. It is not damp this time of year (might be in the spring if we get more moisture than norm). It is cool, not cold. Will it take longer to cure?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Curing soap in the basement*

Wellllll, hmmmm, I've been giving those silverware trays a second look and did the math, I can cure a lot of soap in a small amount of space with them. Sure, dh could build shelves but they would take up way more space and not be as movable and re-arrangeable. I'm looking at making 45 bar batches and having one batch fit on one tray. Perfect because I could put right into the tray when I cut and move the tray to the curing space without the need to handle the bars again until I package or box up.

So that brings me to my next question.....how much space do you need between bars while curing? The 'footprint' of my bar on end is 1.125 x 2.5, if I have space for 2 x 3.6 is that enough? I'm thinking it's about what I have now and my shelves are closed in, not open like these trays would be.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

Kathy, I cure my soap in the basement all the time,,, like yours cool but not damp.. thats where my soap room is.. all the space you need between bars is just a small small area, crack if you would like and it cures.. 
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Barb! I've been brainstorming all day trying to figure out how to fit things in for more production. Looks like I've got two choices, the basement, or a small spare bedroom that is my dad's *when* he's here (he didn't come at all last year but he's talking about coming in Feb). There are stairs to the basement right outside the bedroom and I already use the landing on those stairs to store most of my oils (only half a flight of stairs and easy access to the kitchen). The spare bedroom is at the top of those stairs. So maybe I can split things up so if/when my dad does come it will be easy enough to set his room back up for him.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

You sound like you have the same situation as me. I have an extra room that I REALLY want to use for curing soap so it is not in the dining room. The extra room is my moms when she stays down here. Last winter she was here most of the winter but she has not been down here to stay in a really long time this year. I don't have a basement though so I'm really not much help. When I cure my soaps I stand them on their short end and I stick them as close together as I can but not touching.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Kalne said:


> Wellllll, hmmmm, I've been giving those silverware trays a second look and did the math, I can cure a lot of soap in a small amount of space with them. Sure, dh could build shelves but they would take up way more space and not be as movable and re-arrangeable. I'm looking at making 45 bar batches and having one batch fit on one tray. Perfect because I could put right into the tray when I cut and move the tray to the curing space without the need to handle the bars again until I package or box up.
> 
> So that brings me to my next question.....how much space do you need between bars while curing? The 'footprint' of my bar on end is 1.125 x 2.5, if I have space for 2 x 3.6 is that enough? I'm thinking it's about what I have now and my shelves are closed in, not open like these trays would be.


Do you have a link or picture of your tray? Are these the dishwasher trays?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.therdstore.com/page/IFSES/DISHRACK/52671

I'm going to have dh call and see if there is a further discount for a certain quantity.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks!


----------

